# Touring on a racing bike - luggage solutions?



## Mile195 (14 Oct 2015)

I want to do a long ride this year - I'm thinking JOGLE, but if not that, something at least 4 or 5 days long.

I don't want to spend money on buying a touring bike (my usual ride is a pretty good racing bike), but at the same time, I don't really want to spend any money on hotels either - I'd prefer to camp.

Has anyone ever adapted a racing bike to take a little bit of luggage, but in such a way that it won't damage the bike (including paintwork)? I see that carriers are available for bikes that don't specifically have bolt-holes for them, but are they actually any good? My tent is about 2kg, and sleeping bag I guess must be close to that so it won't have to hold mountains of weight. 

I've also seen handlebar packs as well as the bags that hang off the crossbar - are they any good? I'm thinking if I pack ultra-light (washing everything every other day for example), that should be enough room.

Finally, I'm not a big lover of riding with a rucksack on "leisure rides" (although I do every day to work (40 mile round trip)). But if it comes to it, have any of you done 100 or so miles a day with a light rucksack on? Is it actually that bad? (in terms of neck ache, backache etc)

Thanks in advance for any tips...


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Oct 2015)

https://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=category&category_id=13
Saddlebags may be your best bet, maybe the Camper Longflap from Carradice. Looks good, and I'm sure some forum members can vouch for them.


----------



## clid61 (14 Oct 2015)

I use Apidura , love their kit. Also Alpkit are similair not used so cant comment . Check them out


----------



## contadino (14 Oct 2015)

I have a carradice bag and unless you specifically want their looks, I'd suggest avoiding them. The options for attaching them to the bike are shoddy, they're heavy and poorly designed (the straps inside the bag?!) I'm going to need a fair bit of fettling to get mine fit for purpose before touring with it again.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Oct 2015)

Topeak beam rack and bag system, no good on a carbon/aero seat post but fine on an aluminium one. Quality product but a bit pricey (worth every penny IMHO)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...ks-mtx&usg=AFQjCNGGDDV7v33jJ-1yU1WMNu8a4ovoFw


----------



## sidevalve (14 Oct 2015)

If your worried about paintwork try covering bits where the bags might rub with the 'lo-tac' masking tape used by painters. You might have to change it pretty often but it might help.


----------



## snorri (14 Oct 2015)

It really makes no sense to try to adapt a lightweight bike for touring.The frame will flex worryingly, and it will not handle well. A "pretty good racing bike" sounds like a nightmare touring bike. Sorry to say, bit it's a case of horses for courses.
Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## graham bowers (14 Oct 2015)

He used Apidura.
http://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netd...Solacio-carbon-afrika-world-record-bike01.jpg


----------



## Mile195 (14 Oct 2015)

Thanks all for your comments so far - I will peruse those links with interest. Looks like there's some solutions that may work anyway. Anyone travelled regular long distances of many hours with a rucksack on? Any thoughts?



snorri said:


> It really makes no sense to try to adapt a lightweight bike for touring.The frame will flex worryingly, and it will not handle well. A "pretty good racing bike" sounds like a nightmare touring bike. Sorry to say, bit it's a case of horses for courses.
> Don't ask me how I know.


I know - it's not ideal and you make a very good point. But it's a toss-up between spending a grand on a touring bike I may only use a couple of times a year, or 500 pounds+ on hotels if I want an all round better solution. It seems somehow to defeat part of the object of the whole thing if I'm going to blow that kind of money - I may as well just ride to Brighton and back 10 times for free for the mileage, and spend the 1000 pounds on a nice holiday to the states - it'd be easier to justify to my partner then!

I'm figuring that since I weigh about 85kg, and if I pack ultra-light I should be able to limit luggage to less than 10kg, that still makes the combined weight less than my 105kg friend who did LEJOG on a road bike with a support vehicle and therefore, *shouldn't* end up breaking my bike! Or maybe this is just wishful thinking... I guess I'll find out!


----------



## Crackle (14 Oct 2015)

Considerations are, in no particular order..

Spreading the load to avoid axle and spoke breakages
Heel clearance if using panniers
Handling loaded (see spreading the load)
braking maybe
Comfort, riding a longer time in the saddle and at a more relaxed pace than you normally do and using thinner high pressure tyres
Mudguards, you don't want all your gear covered in mud and crap, touring
Gearing, you might want lower gears, oh yes.

I may have forgotten some, definitely do'able, I've done it but you don't always appreciate the different requirements for touring rather than riding and your individual tolerances will narrow or expand that list.

I think these days i would look at bikepacking for a road bike.


----------



## Bodhbh (14 Oct 2015)

Mile195 said:


> Thanks all for your comments so far - I will peruse those links with interest. Looks like there's some solutions that may work anyway. Anyone travelled regular long distances of many hours with a rucksack on? Any thoughts?



My first tour was with 2 small panniers and a 40l backpack, I used the same backpack for the south downs way a few years later (with about 8kg in). I don't recall it being a particular hardship at the time - it did give me the touring bug after all - but I wouldn't choose to carry a backpack unless I had too (sweaty back, having to take it off to access stuff, other possible ergonomic issues).

As with most gear stuff, why not just try a local overnighter as a dry run? Google 'bikepacking' if you want to check out how people carry alot of gear without the rack + panniers setup, but some of that gear can be £££ in itself and tends to be more geared up to MTB setups.


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Oct 2015)

2kg is heavy for a solo tent.
In summer you can use a tarp tent or look for a v small solo one. You can camp without cooking, or use a minimalist brew kit.
You have to pare down your gear.
Most midmarket race bikes can take the weight (they are rated for overweight American MAMILS), but handling can get squirelly if you overload the rear.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Oct 2015)

There are plenty of people who tour on road bikes and have no issues at all. There are journals here of people who have done JOGLE/LEJOG on Decathlon Triban 3's (£299 road bike) without issue. Some camp, some B&B. If you really want to do it, you will be fine and so (most likely) will your bike.

I have used pannier racks that are the QR skewer type and use P clips to clamp onto the seat stays where there are no bolts to attach to. I have taken full camping kit, (I prefer a tent to a bivvy and tarp and personally have found that the combined weight of my tarp and bivvy is heavier than my tent is, but that is me, my tarp/bivvy and my tent - others vary). I like to be able to cook and I often take my large dSLR camera and extra lens with me. I have done this on such a setup without any issues on a 2 week tour. I preferred the handling of my touring bike, and the setup, but first time around I didn't know any better and was perfectly happy on that bike.

Having commuted for years with a rucksack - at the time I would have said no issues, now I would say no way in hell: panniers are a much better solution. Now I am looking at frame bags, but that is another story entirely and unlikely to happen in the near future not least of all because I now ride a trike!

If you are only going to use the bike for touring once or twice a year in this manner, then either adapt to the setup and accept it for what it is and know its limitations or consider hiring a bike for the period that will do what you want.


----------



## fimm (14 Oct 2015)

I have definitely seen a rack that clamped onto the back of a road bike but unhelpfully I can't remember the brand or anything useful like that.
My OH and I have done some "credit card touring" on road bikes and he gets on OK with a rucksack, but that's literally a change of clothes and wash kit, and the time I tried it I struggled. I have a small caradice now.
I once cycled for an hour or so along a Land Rover track with a 60 litre backpacking rucksack on my back on a borrowed mountain bike that was too big for me. That was painful.


----------



## MarkF (14 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> There are plenty of people who tour on road bikes and have no issues at all. There are journals here of people who have done JOGLE/LEJOG on Decathlon Triban 3's (£299 road bike) without issue. Some camp, some B&B. If you really want to do it, you will be fine and so (most likely) will your bike.



The only road bike I have experience of is theTriban 3 that I bought from this forum. Granted, it takes a rack, but I toured plenty on it, with camping gear and I never exceeded 7kg in luggage weight and that included the 2 rear Altura panniers, I don't take cooking gear and I don't take "what if" tools. It was all day comfy for me and I don't know why I sold it.... No way would I use a rucksack for more than my 5 mile commute.


----------



## Brains (15 Oct 2015)

A rack can be fitted with 'P' clips, as long as you keep it light.
As well as the panniers, a saddle bag is a good option, you will need the space if you are camping/cooking
In addition; fit a bar bag, this is where you valuables go and also the map the you are using on the top (GPS to see where you are, map to see where you are going) 
I would not even consider a rucksack for touring (What is OK for a 10 mile ride is not OK for back to back all day rides)

Rather than getting a full tourer, a decent non-sus old school mountain bike can be converted into a tourer fairly easily, the gearing is correct, you may just need to change the tyres and fit a rack and mudguards


----------



## Mile195 (15 Oct 2015)

Thanks all. Plenty of food for thought there. The apidura website looks good, and I had a look at one of those Topeak racks yesterday at my LBS.

I reckon my tent I can get down to just over 1kg and reduce pack size if I leave the inner and groundsheets at home. I can just use the outer as a bivvy and use a couple of bin liners to put my sleeping bag on. It'll be a little draughty but no worse than those old canvas things they made us use when I was in the cubs.

I'm cycling to Paris early next year with a couple of guys. We're planning to do B&Bs, but I might load up as if I'm camping and use it as a bit of a test run - see what works and what doesn't.

In any case I'm getting quite excited by the prospect of it all now... It's almost a shame it won't happen for another 7 months or so..!


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Oct 2015)

These are photos of the transcontinental race. Maybe they will give you an idea.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=transcontinental+race&FORM=HDRSC2


----------



## Origamist (15 Oct 2015)

Apidura/Alpkit/Restrap are your best bet for lightweight cycle touring and bike packing - get a saddle bag, frame bag and handlebar bag (or two of the three) and you should have enough luggage space for a 5 day tour. The bike will handle differently (mainly due to the saddle bag), but you will get used to this. Rucksacks are more suited to ramblers, not cyclists.


----------



## bigjim (15 Oct 2015)

I toured with this setup this year. Switzerland to south of France. 





I was B&B but did have space for a small tent and sleeping bag. This outfit would fit on a road bike no problem. This touring bike cost me £125 plus a couple of tyres I had lying around. Bought three weeks before I left. I just cleaned and serviced it. Had no problems.


----------



## Mile195 (16 Oct 2015)

bigjim said:


> I toured with this setup this year. Switzerland to south of France.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice setup especially given the price! And I like the fact that as things go, it almost sounds like you did it all on a bit of a whim - makes it a bit more of an adventure. It's so easy to just throw money at trips like that, buy all the bells, whistles and gimmicks, but the whole notion of a big trip on a bike seems to lose something then. 
It doesn't exactly seem like a step into the unknown when you spend 000's on kit and remove every possibility of absolutely anything not going quite to plan. Not of course that you really want anything to go wrong, but those make the more interesting and memorable stories when you get home, or so I've found in 10 years of motorcycle touring (and not really preparing very well the first couple of times!).


----------



## galaxy (16 Oct 2015)

In my humble opinion, you will get hooked. If you can buy a good 2nd hand touring bike, chances are you will be using it again, if not look just how well a Dawes Galaxy holds its value, you could use it and sell it again and loose no money.


----------



## tyred (16 Oct 2015)

Budget version - get hold of an early steel mountain bike, service it and put some Schwalbe City Jets, mudguards and a rack and hey presto - a pretty decent touring bike with a wide range of gears for very little money.

If you don't plan a very hilly ride, an old 3 speed with a big sprocket is surprisingly good for touring too.


----------



## chaingangclub (2 Nov 2015)

I was looking at apidura and think they look good, I've since opted for a couple of carradice front panniers and may get an apidura front handlebar bag. If you want a cheap option then get an ortileb waterproof bag and you can fashion something simular to the apidura seatpost bag using the clips.


----------



## MarkF (2 Nov 2015)

bigjim said:


> I toured with this setup this year. Switzerland to south of France.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice bike Jim. What is the rear bag?


----------



## raleighnut (2 Nov 2015)

MarkF said:


> Nice bike Jim. What is the rear bag?


Carradice by the look of it?


----------



## bigjim (2 Nov 2015)

MarkF said:


> Nice bike Jim. What is the rear bag?


Carradice Super C.


----------



## MarkF (3 Nov 2015)

bigjim said:


> Carradice Super C.



Thanks Jim, your verdict? And is the rack specific to the bag?

BTW You have the same cheapskate Admiral water bottle as I do.


----------



## HorTs (3 Nov 2015)

Plus 1 for Apidura and Alpkit.


----------



## bigjim (3 Nov 2015)

Don't have the water bottle anymore. left it at Beziers airport. The bag is superb. Packs very well with easy access. The frame is not specific to the bag. I bought it seperately. The bag does swing when you ride out of the saddle. Does not affect anything but you do know it is there. It is not particularly lightweight [less than panniers though] but it's position, on the seatpost, puts it as an addition to your own bodyweight, IMO, so I did not notice it that much and you can access the side pockets on the move or when stood over the bike unlike panniers. .


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Nov 2015)

Touring on a road bike is not a problem. We have been doing it for years with panniers. The Alpkit is nice looking gear but it is for absolute minimalistic touring. With panniers you can get your clothes in, sleeping bag, mattress and tent on the back.

This is Jannies TREK Lexa SL which she tours on. She carries between 10-15 kg and a bar bag. We ride on roads but more often on farm and forest tracks.

We have been all over Europe with these set ups and it works very well. 








Here is my Koga Roadchamp, set up for touring. Here, I have committed one of the cardinal sins. The front racks are fastened directly around the front forks, with no other anchor points. I can get the front wheel off without any issues but I need to take the rack off to change the brake blocks. It is ten minute job and I dont change brake blocks mid Tour. I have ridden about 2000 km with the front racks. They were put on with care and are very solid. They carry my waterproofs and snacks and so the weight is minimal.


----------



## Mile195 (4 Nov 2015)

I'm still in two minds on the rear carrier, although it's good to know that other people are using them and have done many miles without problems.
For now I've dropped some hints about the Alpkit underseat pack to my other half (what with xmas on the way!) and a bar bag. I'll see how much I can get into that before I decide on whether I'll need a rear carrier or not I think.
In addition to London/Paris I've decided I'll probably do a shorter tour early next year (London to central cornwall, but via a longer more scenic route over 4 days or so, and camping rather than B&Bs), and if that goes well I'll do a much longer trip either late summer 2016, or early summer 2017 based on the experience.
I recently read Julian Sayarer's (who cycled round the world) book, and a book written by a woman who cycled all the way round the coast of England. What a shame it's got me in the mood for touring just as winters about to start!..


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Nov 2015)

Alpkit do this if you want to try a seat-pack on the cheap;

https://www.alpkit.com/products/airlok-xtra-tapered

They don't recommend it for long term use but If it works ok after a trial run or two you could still use it as an inner for the 'proper' bag.

TBH at that price I'm thinking of getting one to try as a commuter bag and maybe fix some kite/sail repair patches off e-bay to strengthen and help protect the top and bottom.

Oh and a guy from our club used the Apidura bags on the Trans-Continental race on his Synapse.


----------



## mjr (4 Nov 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> TBH at that price I'm thinking of getting one to try as a commuter bag and maybe fix some kite/sail repair patches off e-bay to strengthen and help protect the top and bottom.


Airlok xtras are good bags but even my smooth luggage rack rubbed holes through it and spoiled the waterproofing in about a year of commuting.


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> Airlok xtras are good bags but even my smooth luggage rack rubbed holes through it and spoiled the waterproofing in about a year of commuting.



Presume that's why they don't recommend it for long term use,still even at £15 for a years use it's still a bargain and if I get on with it I'll get the proper one.
Me and the better half are tentatively planning a week-end riding around North Naarf*ck so I need to try some cheap baggage options for a non-touring bike.Plan is to train it to Lynn and ride to Wells to rent a caravan and do rides out from there so baggage will be kept to a minimum.


(Apologies for the hi-jack)


----------



## Douggie954 (7 Nov 2015)

Easily done.


----------



## jags (16 Nov 2015)

emm i ride a Terry Dolan Le tape class bike all oversized tubes but to be honest i don't think i'de chance it,
i have carradice barley and longflap saddle bags and seatpost rack ,i suppose with very clever planning i could get everything i need for a week's tour in either bag but would my bike take it .
i have a great set of hanbuilt wheels 36 spoke and 25mm tyres so ok on that score but man i'de hate to think my bike would break with all that extra weight.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Nov 2015)

Elybazza61. Thanks for posting that cheap seat pack. I have just ordered 2. I will take one to pieces and see if I can make one at work. I am a sailmaker.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Nov 2015)

Here is the rear rack for my Carbon bike. The rack arrived today and fits very firmly to the seatpost with a very good quick release. It weighs 650 grammes and I got it from Amazon UK. It is rated for 10 kg but reviews on Amazon says it takes a lot more than that without issues.

It takes my Ortleib and Biltema panniers without any problems.


----------



## jags (21 Nov 2015)

Steve i have one very simular to that ,but yeah still very weary about loaded panniers i have no doubt the rack would take the load but would the bike.
pity im stone broke came across a class touring frame yesterday for £222 on ebay.gonna have to try my luck with a lottery ticket tonight.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Nov 2015)

Jags, it depends what load you put on it.

Im 11 stone and my bike will take a lot more than that. Adding an extra 15 kg is not going to sink the boat. Jannie has used her road bike for touring for a long time and carries about 20 kg.

We travel light but still take sleeping bag, air pads and tent. 

If I wanted to take 40 kg, I would take my touring bike. But light camping is fine on a roadbike. The Carbon bike I have just bought has 25c tyres and I can change them to 28c if I like. But I will wait and see.


----------



## jags (22 Nov 2015)

all my gear is lightweigh but my 3.5kg tent is a big problem ,not on a touring bike but on my carbon roadbike emm might be a problem.
i must load up my barley next week se what i can fit in there .
mind u i wont be doing any touring until next year .
thanks for the info steve much appreciated.

jags


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Nov 2015)

A 3.5kg tent is not a big problem. 

Think of how much a person must weigh before they would be unable to ride your bike because of weight constraints on the bike.

An extra few kg to your weight will probably make no difference.


----------



## jags (22 Nov 2015)

i tried loading the carradice barley i need a bigger bag i'll try the camper longflap
down quilt .exped synmatt .small stove and pot cup for me tea.bag full .


----------



## raleighnut (22 Nov 2015)

jags said:


> i tried loading the carradice barley i need a bigger bag i'll try the camper longflap
> down quilt .exped synmatt .small stove and pot cup for me tea.bag full .


Try a compression sack for the quilt, you'll be surprised at how small they'll crush down.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2015)

I found one of those beam racks today, probably for the Trek Marlin or the Raleigh Technium, and I was amazed at how light they have become since just a few years ago. I still have a couple of nautical dry bags, and a compression sack, have to give the outfit a go. As for stove, I may use a small Esbit or one of those alcohol stoves. I'm not too worried about going ultralight on the stoves, as I sometimes must swing a small charcoal brazier full of incense on a four-foot chain in front of a couple of hundred people on a Sunday. I am worried about going ultralight on a tent. I think my bigger tent, as I'm not a small fellow, clocks in at around 10-12 pounds. In the States, though, we are generally allowed to tarp or bivvy bag.


----------



## andrew_s (28 Nov 2015)

Beam racks: 
if your seatpost was originally bought with lightness in mind, it may be worth replacing it with a more basic version for the duration of the tour. I've had a saddlebag, saddle, and half the seatpost dumped in the road under my front wheel. That was an SQR mount, and a lightweight titanium post.

For jags:
camping with just a Carradice
https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=549.msg307753#msg307753


----------



## mjr (28 Nov 2015)

andrew_s said:


> I've had a saddlebag, saddle, and half the seatpost dumped in the road under my front wheel. That was an SQR mount, and a lightweight titanium post.


Under your FRONT wheel? Were you reversing? Or following the victim too close?


----------



## willem (29 Nov 2015)

I was at the Philly Bike Expo recently (great fun) where Arkel showed their new roll packers, 25 litres and 15 litres respectively. I think they are an interesting take on the traditional transverse sadle bag, although I wondered if the saddle bag is not too far back. Together, the 25 litre at the rear and the 15 litre at the front should be big enough for ultralight camping, particularly if Arkel will fit longer straps at the top as I suggested, so you can strap a small tent onto them.
As for the bike's handling, I think weight may well be less important than preventing the luggage to sway. Therefore a rack like the Nitto R10 may be the best foundation. A not too flimsy drybag is lighter than real saddle bags, and cheaper, but maybe less convenient.


----------



## willem (29 Nov 2015)

I just discovered that Carradice have a new Çlassic rack to support saddle bags. I looks very convenient because you take it off with the bag. However, it does not say if it is compatible with sprung sadles. Does anyone know?


----------



## willem (30 Nov 2015)

I just heard from Carradice that this will not work with a sprung saddle (nor will any of their other supports). So for that, a Nitto R10 rack probably remains the best solution.


----------



## jags (30 Nov 2015)

andrew_s said:


> Beam racks:
> if your seatpost was originally bought with lightness in mind, it may be worth replacing it with a more basic version for the duration of the tour. I've had a saddlebag, saddle, and half the seatpost dumped in the road under my front wheel. That was an SQR mount, and a lightweight titanium post.
> 
> For jags:
> ...


 thanks Andrew yeah i remember that post well ,your a genius you have this down to a fine art that's for sure.
i no longer have my akto .the tent i have now is great but to heavy and pack size is as big as the carradice camper , so still on the hunt for a good tent but no intentions of spending big money again on a tent .


----------



## willem (30 Nov 2015)

Beam racks are often much higher above the wheel than necessary, particularly if the bike's frame is rather large. As a result the bike is more likely to sway. The Arkel beam rack is probably the sturdiest of the lot because it has two fixing points. I may function particularly well on smaller frames. On larger frames I would prefer the Nitto R10, because it has more drop, and thus has the bag's weight lower. It also supports the weight from below.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Nov 2015)

On 2 of my bikes I can wriggle my Topeak beam rack between the stays so that it clamps to the seat tube (steel) instead of the seat post (aluminium) it then sits much lower as well.


----------



## andrew_s (1 Dec 2015)

mjray said:


> Under your FRONT wheel? Were you reversing? Or following the victim too close?


The latter, though no closer than is normal during a club ride. I did dodge, but I'd rather not have had to as the road was fairly busy (and fast)


----------



## contadino (1 Dec 2015)

willem said:


> I would prefer the Nitto R10, because it has more drop, and thus has the bag's weight lower. It also supports the weight from below.



^ This. I don't understand the preoccupation manufacturers have for not using the seat stays to steady saddle bags and spread a bit of the weight.

I'm currently fettling a pair of struts to support my Carradice classic rack from below, as without them I'd say it's not really fit for purpose.


----------

